# Carapace scutes concave



## HerpKeeper72 (Aug 29, 2012)

I have decided after much research to get a sulcata tort. there is currently a young one in the local pet store that has two scutes on its carapace that are slightly concave, whereas the rest are just slightly convex. I have two leading theories: 1.) lack of proper nutrition/lighting and 2.) something was dropped on it or it was stepped on. I was wondering how possible these are and if anyone had another idea. In any case is this anything I should worry about?


----------



## Tom (Aug 29, 2012)

I'd love to see it. Can you post a pic?

Either way I would not recommend one from a pet store, if you have to question whether or not it's okay. There are some good pet stores out there, but concave scutes doesnt sound like a quality animal to me. There are half a dozen reputable breeders here on the forum that sell them all the time and they are ALL healthy, well hydrated, fed right, sunned and with no shell deformities of any kind. They will probably be significantly cheaper than a pet store too.

I have a bunch for sale right now and I'm pretty sure some other members do too. Check of the ads in the for sale section or PM me for details.


----------



## wellington (Aug 29, 2012)

DITTO with Tom's post.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Aug 29, 2012)

Pic would be great if possible!


----------



## HerpKeeper72 (Aug 31, 2012)

Tom said:


> I'd love to see it. Can you post a pic?
> 
> Either way I would not recommend one from a pet store, if you have to question whether or not it's okay. There are some good pet stores out there, but concave scutes doesnt sound like a quality animal to me. There are half a dozen reputable breeders here on the forum that sell them all the time and they are ALL healthy, well hydrated, fed right, sunned and with no shell deformities of any kind. They will probably be significantly cheaper than a pet store too.
> 
> I have a bunch for sale right now and I'm pretty sure some other members do too. Check of the ads in the for sale section or PM me for details.


Thank you, I actually bought him as sort of a rescue he was not doing well there at all. They had him in sand, red heat lamp 24/7 (which caused burns), and where feeding him lettuce and store bough veggies. I will get some pics up in just a minute...


----------



## HerpKeeper72 (Aug 31, 2012)

Here are the pics! On the carapace the middle two scutes are concave but the shell does not seem to be... also on the plastron there is some sort of concave on a few of the scutes....


----------



## ascott (Sep 1, 2012)

I think you did a wonderful save....sometimes when we save we do it with the heart....sometimes we end up with a long lived animal and other times we have assured a better set up for the animals days here....good job.

I do not think that the shell is so bad anyway, likely this tort would benefit GREATLY from outside sun, fun and exercise time...you have a few more weeks that this is possible before we go to the cooling off time...so I would get that tort out as often and for as long as possible...

He appears a bit dehydrated and so some daily long warm water soaks would be beneficial as well....

Do you have a set up already in play for his enclosure/yard?


----------



## HerpKeeper72 (Sep 1, 2012)

ascott said:


> I think you did a wonderful save....sometimes when we save we do it with the heart....sometimes we end up with a long lived animal and other times we have assured a better set up for the animals days here....good job.
> 
> I do not think that the shell is so bad anyway, likely this tort would benefit GREATLY from outside sun, fun and exercise time...you have a few more weeks that this is possible before we go to the cooling off time...so I would get that tort out as often and for as long as possible...
> 
> ...


Thank you!, I definitely feel good about being able to improve his quality of life. Yes to your question, we have an indoor enclosure with plenty of room to roam...for now and soon we will hopefully have a tortoise table built. We have also been taking him out for "walks" in the yard. Apparently our neighbors vegetation is far better than ours lol.


----------



## ascott (Sep 2, 2012)

> Apparently our neighbors vegetation is far better than ours lol.



LOL....of course....oh, I would make conversation with the neighbor;

"Hi, so our tortoise loves to tidy up your stray plants and I just wanted to make sure that you please don't use any pesticides/insecticides as that would not be good for tort"

LOL...


----------



## HerpKeeper72 (Sep 2, 2012)

ascott said:


> > Apparently our neighbors vegetation is far better than ours lol.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL, I do know for certain they dont thats why I felt confident in letting Boulder graze around.


----------



## kathyth (Sep 2, 2012)

I agree with the above posts!
Good rescue! Lucky tortoise!
Proper food, sunlight and excercise sound good.
Good work!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Sep 2, 2012)

So about three years ago I took in a rescue sucata that was 7 yrs. old. The poor thing was the size of a soft ball and only weighed in at 189grams. I provided wonderful care for this little one but she passed around the July 4 this year. The logical side of me says I couldn't save her, the emotional side says something about magical healing properties of some one who cares. 
A vet friend pointed out that I couldn't undue 7 yrs. of bad husbandry, and that I need to be at peace with the opportunity to give her a wonderful final 3 yrs. 
Some times you rescue as a final, long term home, sometimes as a hospice.


----------



## HerpKeeper72 (Sep 2, 2012)

kathyth said:


> I agree with the above posts!
> Good rescue! Lucky tortoise!
> Proper food, sunlight and excercise sound good.
> Good work!



Thank you, hopefully soon he will become less afraid of me and I can get more pics up!



Cowboy_Ken said:


> So about three years ago I took in a rescue sucata that was 7 yrs. old. The poor thing was the size of a soft ball and only weighed in at 189grams. I provided wonderful care for this little one but she passed around the July 4 this year. The logical side of me says I couldn't save her, the emotional side says something about magical healing properties of some one who cares.
> A vet friend pointed out that I couldn't undue 7 yrs. of bad husbandry, and that I need to be at peace with the opportunity to give her a wonderful final 3 yrs.
> Some times you rescue as a final, long term home, sometimes as a hospice.



Thats really sad, Im sorry to hear that but I would be willing to bet she was very happy those last few years! I hope that it will be a permanent home 'till we'er both old and wrinkly lol.


----------



## Vishnu2 (Sep 4, 2012)

Cowboy_Ken said:


> So about three years ago I took in a rescue sucata that was 7 yrs. old. The poor thing was the size of a soft ball and only weighed in at 189grams. I provided wonderful care for this little one but she passed around the July 4 this year. The logical side of me says I couldn't save her, the emotional side says something about magical healing properties of some one who cares.
> A vet friend pointed out that I couldn't undue 7 yrs. of bad husbandry, and that I need to be at peace with the opportunity to give her a wonderful final 3 yrs.
> Some times you rescue as a final, long term home, sometimes as a hospice.



Cowboy_Ken, your words got to me for some reason and I teared up a bit. Such true words. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Yvonne G (Sep 4, 2012)

Hi Justin and Amelia:

I've never seen reverse pyramiding on a sulcata baby. That's very interesting.

I've seen it on Manouria (rain forest type tortoise) that was getting too much moisture in his habitat.

At any rate, its nothing to worry about. I really doubt there was an injury to the baby. There is quite a bit of growth going on, it just might be that the tortoise was fed too much with no exercise.


----------



## pam (Sep 4, 2012)

Good rescue  Lucky tortoise


----------



## HerpKeeper72 (Sep 4, 2012)

emysemys said:


> Hi Justin and Amelia:
> 
> I've never seen reverse pyramiding on a sulcata baby. That's very interesting.
> 
> ...



Thank you for the insight, it may be the latter because I know for certain it wasnt moisture (in the pet store at least), they had very little and no humidity. If it was moisture it would have had to have happened earlier. That is Interesting like you said, I have never heard of "reverse pyramiding" thank you.


----------

